# Going to seal food bags with a little reminder I made, what do you think?



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

PM tips have been actually pretty good lately. But, I went ahead and made a bunch of these just to remind and to tamper proof bags of food that I deliver. They are small, key fob for scale comparison. 
Any thoughts? They are cheap in bulk, let me know if anyone needs some. I can ship with paypal, venmo etc.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

You can also include the key fob.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What does it say?
I cant see it. . .

" this bag has been sealed for your protection by me "?

If you want the antidote . . . tip . . .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ha! Pledge! Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

So you pick up the bag of food and than put something on it to show that it was not tampered with? How is that any different than you just handing them the food outright there was no step in this delivery process that could not have tampered with the food if desired. I get if a reasturant puts one on that indicates that the food was not messed with once it left the restaurant what exactly does a tamper seal indicate if put on by the last person in the chain who hands you the food?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Honestly, it’s a nice idea but as a customer I went to think the driver never touched my bag in any way that would require them to then seal it. 

Restaurant packs it, there job to decide whether to seal it or not, you can seal it but I would do it discretely.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

A not so subtle message that someone is bringing you your food and that tips are appreciated. I didn't have enough room to say, hey idiot, I could spit in your food, I would tip the person that is bringing you something that you are going to put in your mouth "


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I just tie the bag up if it’s plastic.


----------

